# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Восстановление конфигурации служб Windows Vista до состояния по умолчанию

## Alex Plutoff

-последнее время, в сети всё чаще можно встретить сообщения с нареканиями от начинающих пользователей Windows Vista, мол, - выполнил рекомендации по оптимизации системы... или, отключил ненужный сервис... или, следовал указаниям электронной книги "Безопасный Интернет...", а в результате  не могу выйти в Инет/локалку, или того хуже, получил крайне нестабильную систему, ну и т.п. и т.д...
-очевидно, неопытные пользователи не разграничивали Windows XP и Vista, т.к. читали недостаточно внимательно или не совсем точно выполняли, то что прочли... в любом случае, для исправления результата такой 'оптимизации' нужно все вернуть в исходное состояние, в частности, снова запустить ошибочно отключённые службы... 
-но как это сделать?.. начинающий пользователь, скорее всего, понятия не имеет...
-специально для любителей отключать "лишние" службы... подробная информация для восстановления значений по умолчанию конфигурации служб для каждой редакции Windows Vista, источник   OSzone.net

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## sergey888

C настройками по умолчанию все ясно. А как вы оцениваете "Безопасная" конфигурация ?

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> C настройками по умолчанию все ясно. А как вы оцениваете "Безопасная" конфигурация ?


-в таких вопросах трудно получить единое мнение... я вот, например, всегда считал, что в  "Безопасный Интернет..." предлагается излишне радикальные решения, хотя с оглядкой на заявленную универсальность, можно и согласиться...
-в тоже время "Безопасная" конфигурация от OSzone.net хоть во многом и совпадает с мнением автора "Безопасный Интернет...", но всё же оставляет не остановленными некоторые потенциально уязвимые службы... ну, вот хотя бы, первое что бросилось в глаза - DNS Client, или те же ReadyBoost и Secondary Logon... но, опять же, смотря какие задачи будут решаться на той или иной машине, очевидно, решение от OSzone.net претендуют на ещё большую универсальность  :Wink: 
-

----------


## XP user

Пожалуй добавлю свой список:
Все настройки всех видов Висты: 'По Умолчанию' и 'Безопасно' - рег файлы в .zip:
http://www.blackviper.com/WinVista/registry.htm
Крутить страницу вниз. Там увидите:



> *Default Windows Vista SP1 Services Start Key*
> (перечисление всех видов Висты + ссылки для загрузки конфиг по умолчанию)
> и
> *"Safe" Windows Vista SP1 Services Start Key*
> (перечисление всех видов Висты + ссылки для загрузки безопасной конфиг)


Тоже самое для XP SP3 (32-bit):
http://www.blackviper.com/WinXP/registry.htm
Крутить страницу вниз. Там увидите:



> *Default Windows XP Service Pack 3 Services Start Key*
> (перечисление всех видов XP SP3 + ссылки для загрузки конфиг по умолчанию)
> и
> *"Safe" Windows XP Service Pack 3 Services Start Key*
> (перечисление всех видов SP3 + ссылки для загрузки безопасной конфиг)


Тоже самое для XP SP2 (64-bit):
http://www.blackviper.com/WinXPx64/registry.htm
Крутить страницу вниз. Там увидите:



> *Default Windows XP x64 (64-bit) Service Pack 2 Services Start Key*
> (ссылка для загрузки конфиг по умолчанию XP SP2 (64-bit)
> и
> *Safe Windows XP x64 (64-bit) Service Pack 2 Services Start Key*
> (ссылка для загрузки конфиг Безопасно XP SP2 (64-bit)


Paul

----------


## sergey888

Для p2u 
Тот же вопрос который я уже задавал. "безопасной конфиг" как вы лично оцениваете.

----------


## XP user

> Для p2u 
> Тот же вопрос который я уже задавал. "безопасной конфиг" как вы лично оцениваете.


Во всяком случае гораздо лучше, чем конфиг по умолчанию. У меня дома более жётские настройки...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-Paul, а Вы с Николаем не обсуждали перспектив создания собственного reg-файла, как приложение Книги?..
-imho, такой приём значительно облегчил бы жизнь неопытным пользователям... 



> Не совсем просто, но достаточно доступно.(я довольно с опаской отключал службы, и сис.востановление отключил когда удостоверился что  все работает-ОК)

----------


## XP user

> -Paul, а Вы с Николаем не обсуждали перспектив создания собственного reg-файла, как приложение Книги?..
> -imho, такой приём значительно облегчил бы жизнь неопытным пользователям...


Не думаю, что нас за это благодарили бы. Тогда надо бы, например, отдельные рег файлы создать для тех, у которых DHCP должен работать, и для тех у кого она не нужна. У кого-то принтер каждый день нужен (тот НЕ отключает Printer Spooler), а у другого даже принтера нет, и так далее... Файлы по восстановлению значений по умолчанию, вот это уже другое дело.

Paul

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Не думаю, что нас за это благодарили бы. Тогда надо бы, например, отдельные рег файлы создать для тех, у которых DHCP должен работать, и для тех у кого она не нужна. У кого-то принтер каждый день нужен (тот НЕ отключает Printer Spooler), а у другого даже принтера нет, и так далее... Файлы по восстановлению значений по умолчанию, вот это уже другое дело.
> 
> Paul


-ещё как благодарили бы, если бы вам действительно удалось предвидеть все возможные конфигурации...  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> -ещё как благодарили бы, если бы вам действительно удалось предвидеть все возможные конфигурации...


Подумаю. Единственное - вместо того, как ознакомить их с нужными вещами через собственный опыт, мы дадим им очередную 'твикалку'... Это мне не очень нравится...

Paul

----------


## sergey888

> Подумаю. Единственное - вместо того, как ознакомить их с нужными вещами через собственный опыт, мы дадим им очередную 'твикалку'... Это мне не очень нравится...
> 
> Paul


Пожалуйста 'твикалку' в студию.  :Cheesy: 
На спасибо уже нажал, так что отвертеться вам никак не удастся.  :Wink: 
Такие 'твикалки' можно в антивирусы встраивать или просто отдельной программой с тремя кнопками: Настройки по умолчанию - Безопасно минимум - Безопасно максимум.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ananas

> -ещё как благодарили бы, если бы вам действительно удалось предвидеть все возможные конфигурации


Благодарили бы - да. Но это большой объем работы, имхо. 

Может полезнее было бы обновить перечни Служб с более развернутыми комментариями и рекомендациями. Для ХР это не так актуально. А для висты ковырялся сам, потому что и на озоне некоторые службы описаны так же, как и в самой винде - ничего нового. А для чего и почему - непонятно было.

Или тоже не актуально? Уже все ждут вин7...

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-если речь идёт о домашнем компьютере, то стандартную(по умолчанию) конфигурацию можно считать вполне безопасной... ну, разумеется, при условии, что на нём не хранится никаких супер секретов, и за ними(за секретами) не ведётся целевая охота, в этом случае не спасёт никакая конфигурация, злоумышленники просто выкрадут компьютер вместе со всеми секретами  :Wink:   :Cheesy:

----------


## Vadim Sterkin

Гм... раз я здесь, то поясню. Безопасная конфигурация - это не secure, это safe  :Smiley:  То есть можно отключать без особых опасений, за функциональность ОС. 


> В приведенной ниже таблице вы найдете стандартные конфигурации служб для различных выпусков Windows Vista. Под стандартной конфигурацией подразумевается режим, в котором работают службы после чистой установки Windows Vista. В таблице также приведена "безопасная" конфигурация. Слово "безопасная" взято в кавычки не случайно, т. к. самой безопасной конфигурацией является стандартная. Домашний компьютер под управлением Windows Vista с предлагаемой "безопасной" конфигурацией служб будет без проблем функционировать в подавляющем большинстве случаев, но не во всех. "Безопасную" конфигурацию в виде отправной точки могут использовать те люди, которым не терпится поотключать "лишние" службы


Возможно, нужно уточнить, о какой конкретно безопасности речь... Вот так я случайно узнал о "непонятке"  :Smiley: 

В принципе, безопасная конфигурация взята у BlackViper, как и идеи по организации материала, о чем сказано на первой странице.




> потому что и на озоне некоторые службы описаны так же, как и в самой винде - ничего нового. А для чего и почему - непонятно было.


Не некоторые, а все  :Smiley:  Я не ставил задачу написать рук-во по отключению служб, как это делалось коллегой в свое время для XP. Это справочный материал - таблицы, зависимости с переходами, поиск. Решение об отключении целиком на совести пользователя  :Smiley: 

P.S. Список служб актуален для Vista без SP1.

----------


## XP user

> P.S. Список служб актуален для Vista без SP1.


На сайте Black Viper уже обновили - SP1 теперь предусмотрен.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Vadim Sterkin

Да, я в курсе что BV обновил сайт. Он им весьма регулярно занимается. У меня пока руки не дошли даже до того, чтобы выложить материалы на oszone в виде страниц (очень много возни с этим :-/) Задача неприоритетна еще и потому, что это не руководство по отключению, а следовательно к такому материалу значительно ниже интерес. 

Если сообщество virusinfo хочет принять участие в создании конфигурации служб для обеспечения безопасности компьютера, это может стать совместным проектом наших ресурсов. Что весьма интересно, учитывая то, что не так просто найти точки соприкосновения для сотрудничества сообществ схожей направленности. Боюсь, однако, что одной безопасной конфигурацией мы не разойдемся, учитывая расхождения во мнениях по поводу некоторых служб  :Smiley:

----------


## ananas

Хм. Имхо, не надо глобальных проектов, копипаста, батников, регфайлов, и, по большому счету, советов.


> Я не ставил задачу написать рук-во по отключению служб, как это делалось коллегой в свое время для XP. Это справочный материал - таблицы, зависимости с переходами, поиск.


Сделайте доступное развернутое описание служб (дружественное как, наверное, сказал бы *NickGolovko*?), а не то убогое и/или мудреное, что в винде. Пожалуйста.

----------


## Vadim Sterkin

> Хм. Имхо, не надо глобальных проектов, копипаста, батников, регфайлов, и, по большому счету, советов.Сделайте доступное развернутое описание служб (дружественное как, наверное, сказал бы *NickGolovko*?), а не то убогое и/или мудреное, что в винде. Пожалуйста.


Хм... как это не надо? А куда отправлять пользователя, затвикавшего службы до того, что теперь что-то не работает или работающего со сборки, в которой автор отключил "ненужные" службы? Вот материал / твики - приведите службы к стандартной конфигурации. Проблема исчезла? Твикайте дальше, но будьте в курсе. Также справочный материал нередко помогает, когда публикуется отчет журнала событий - бывает сразу видно, что служба не запускается. Значит надо проверить зависимости и восстановить их работу. Помогает и еще как, если служба не вырезана n/vLite'ом, но это уже другой вопрос  :Smiley: 

Что же касается всего остального, то по уму надо просто брать BlackViper и переводить на русский целиком. Человек службы ковыряет почти 10 лет, он на них собаку съел и не одну  :Smiley:  Ему вполне можно доверять в этом вопросе. Если найдете, что он где-то и неправ - тогда можно добавить "отсебятину". Честно говоря, мне это занятие не очень интересно. А вам?

----------


## ananas

> Я не ставил задачу написать рук-во по отключению служб ... Решение об отключении целиком на совести пользователя


А я про тоже самое. Если иметь информацию что, как и зачем, можно принять решение самостоятельно, нужно ли это. Но Вы ее не даете, в Ваших описаниях инфы столько же, как в самой висте.


> А куда отправлять пользователя, затвикавшего службы


А куда хотите. Я не выступаю от имени всех пользователей.


> Что же касается всего остального, то по уму надо просто брать BlackViper и переводить на русский целиком ... Честно говоря, мне это занятие не очень интересно.


А переводить описания русскоязычной винды из списочного к табличному виду и наоборот гораздо интереснее и полезнее.  :))

----------


## Vadim Sterkin

> А переводить описания русскоязычной винды из списочного к табличному виду и наоборот гораздо интереснее и полезнее. )


Я сделал тот необходимый минимум, который посчитал достаточным для предоставления информации по службам в удобном виде, а также для восстановления стандартной конфигурации служб. Если вы думаете, что я за пять минут слепил CHM, попробуйте сделать нечто подобное. Или даже большее - благодарность сообщества вам обеспечена будет.




> А я про тоже самое. Если иметь информацию что, как и зачем, можно принять решение самостоятельно, нужно ли это. Но Вы ее не даете, в Ваших описаниях инфы столько же, как в самой висте.


Чтобы давать информацию, нужно знать зачем. Зачем вам информация по отключению служб? Один ответ я знаю - для повышения безопасности. Ок, давайте выработаем конфигурацию для этой цели. 

А еще зачем? Вы можете сформулировать цель, которую помогут достичь расширенные описания? Я цель свою сформулировал выше.



> А куда хотите. Я не выступаю от имени всех пользователей.


Аха, то есть подробная информация по всем службам нужна лично вам?  :Smiley:

----------


## ananas

*Vadim Sterkin*, кто сказал про отключение? Не я. Почему именно по отключению? А может быть и по включению.

Ну да, мне. Даже можно сказать мне лично. Хотя если ее прочтут и другие, что в том плохого? Или если я сам поделюсь ею со своими друзьями? Или Вы чего-то опасаетесь? Так винду и так ковыряют все, кому не лень. И весьма успешно, кстати. Вот им то как раз Ваши советы явно без надобности, имхо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

